# my new display



## digger1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

This is my new display in my room. let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## lockhaven93 (Jan 6, 2008)

that looks nice...i just made my setup a min ago haha it's awsome i need more room though haha


----------



## idigjars (Jan 6, 2008)

Devin, I think your collection looks nice.   What's your favorite bottle type and favorite bottle?    

 What size are the shoes on the bottom shelf and are they for sale?  []    Just kidding!    

 I like your pic and appreciate you sharing it with us.  Good luck collecting.   Paul


----------



## digger1993 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Paul, um I would have to say my favorite bottle is this one.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a pretty neat Whiskey, did you dig it?   Paul


----------



## digger1993 (Jan 7, 2008)

No I found it at a fleamarket.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice display Devin.


----------

